# fire ants



## buenf (Jun 23, 2008)

i have tried everything and these dam fire ant are kill my tree im open to suggetions


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/


----------



## Redsauce (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used Ortho's Fire Ant Killing stuff in the past, I love it. It's in granule form, I broadcast it over the lawn every 2/3 years and don't have any problems with them.


----------



## Redsauce (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used Ortho's Fire Ant Killing stuff in the past, I love it. It's in granule form, I broadcast it over the lawn every 2/3 years and don't have any problems with them.


----------



## tnreefguy (Jan 4, 2008)

Pour boiling water on the mounds. You have to be consistant but it works without any chemicals and its cheap.


----------



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

usally i spray around the house for bugs and if you find any ant hills just burn em with some wd 40 and a lighter or drown em in water or any other way you can think of gettign rid of the ant hills.


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

the stuff you can purchase at the stores doesnt always have a positive result most people including myself just witness the ants moving there nest away from the poison into another part of the yard. and if you dont want to chase down hills and keep a constent eye on them with water. you can try grits not oatmeal but grits some times it will take a while to work. i picked this up from a buddy of mine who is a landscaper


----------



## wintersnow (Aug 30, 2007)

I have got to know a method that you can bake some useless egg shells, and put them around your plants, those ants will eat them, and they will die. This is quite easy you can try it.


----------



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

i heard that if you put a ring of vinagear around somethign the ants wont cross it.


----------



## Seeno (Aug 21, 2011)

Fire ants colonies are so large and deep it's virtually impossible to kill more than a handfull of ants near the surface. Here in Mobile, where, sadly, fire ants entered this country, we use Amdro on mounds when they first appear. 

It's a granular product that the ants will eat and carry into the colony for the other ants and it kills any that eat it. All it does is kill the ants in the mound and nearby, causing the mound to be abandoned (hopefully to be rebuilt in your neighbor's yard.)

With mounds killing trees and shrubs, vigilance and quick response will usually prevent much damage. But, be advised, the root system of large plants is prime fire ant real estate. If this seems to be a chronic problem you may want to preemptively treat trees and shrubs around the roots with whatever pesticide your local expert recommends.

Your local expert is someone who works for your county or state agricultural agent. The guy who sells inscticides is your local expert on producing revenue selling insecticides if you see what I mean.

The guy who suggested grits must be from the South, also. Personally, I,d have the grits for breakfast and give your county agent a call.

Seeno


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm going to nominate Seeno as the gardner of the year.......takes some serious digging to dredge up a 3yr old thread.....:laugh:.

(You can have my grits....and oatmeal...cream of wheat..and any hot cereal.......:grin 

Good advice to talk to your county agent....that's what they are there for!!


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha...I second the motion. Seeno = Gardner of the Year.


----------



## Sonia ferdous (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah Fire ants are really annoying and dangerous for both plants and human. And to get rid of this problem i will suggest you to use orange oil on them. Also dried molasses works well to keep them away from your garden. So you can try these.


----------

